# Help my baby milksnake?!



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a 4 month old apricot milksnake, it was eating pinkies regularly until 3 weeks ago now it's not eating, sometimes brings food back up, and it seems his skin is slack??!! Or he's lost weight! Trying braining food, heating to correct temps, all temps in his viv are correct! Still quite active and no signs of illness, help I'm a noob with snakes and I'm worried??


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

have you tried just leaving the pinkie in overnight?


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

If you're seeing folds in the skin he could be dehydrated. I'd try bathing him and seeing if this helps.

What are the temperatures in your tank? How are you measuring them, and are you using a thermostat?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Is the water bowl big enough for it to soak in?
What temps are you keeping it at?
Are you sure the pink it regurgitated was fully defrosted?

Late season Lampro hatchlings can be tricky if they go of their food with adults. Make sure its hydrated or at least can hydrate itself and the temps are all good. Keep plugging away with the feeding methods and he should take in due course.


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*P*

Yep left it in over night as I did the first 3 months where he ate every 5-6 days, I'll try bathing him, temps are 85-88 in hot side and around 75 in cool side. Has enough hides aswell! Could it be anything to do with the winter approaching fast here??


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Again, do you have a thermostat and what kind of thermometer are you using to measure the temps?

Winter shouldn't have anything to do with it assuming the temps in the viv are correct.


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

craigie said:


> Yep left it in over night as I did the first 3 months where he ate every 5-6 days, I'll try bathing him, temps are 85-88 in hot side and around 75 in cool side. Has enough hides aswell! Could it be anything to do with the winter approaching fast here??


yeah my hatchling clali has been fussy in the last few weeks since its been colder outside tho how would it know when its in its own temperature controlled enviroment. maybe they can sense air pressure or something? ive no idea really. anyway good look


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*R*

I don't have one right now, but I'll be getting one as I upgrade the viv, the snake dude said i didn't need the now, like I said the snake was eating well the first 2 n a half months. And he's still active. Agh need help! Should I try feeding him half a pinkie????


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

craigie said:


> Yep left it in over night as I did the first 3 months where he ate every 5-6 days, I'll try bathing him, temps are 85-88 in hot side and around 75 in cool side. Has enough hides aswell! Could it be anything to do with the winter approaching fast here??


Temps sound fine and a pink would be well defrosted after a night. If it has had water avaliable this past 3 months I doubt it is dehydrated but a bowl big enough for it to bath in is all ways good .

Yep with the onset of winter many snakes including most if not all North American snakes and others from other temperate zones will start going off food. Some in captivity will carry on feeding but its an innate response to seasonality that many still posses. If you keep offering yours food it will probably take in a matter of weeks, failing that a couple months . This is fine. It really depends on the individual snake and for reasons not clearly understood seemingly independent of the enclosure environment, and more in response to the weather/seasonality.



craigie said:


> I don't have one right now, but I'll be getting one as I upgrade the viv, the snake dude said i didn't need the now, like I said the snake was eating well the first 2 n a half months. And he's still active. Agh need help! Should I try feeding him half a pinkie????


Slightly unrelated but yes you do need a stat otherwise you cant control temps very well.

I would just get the stat keep it at the constant temps you mentioned above and offer food to it (brained pink) by weekly.

Oh and most pet shops assistances are full of sh*t!


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

craigie said:


> I don't have one right now, but I'll be getting one as I upgrade the viv, the snake dude said i didn't need the now, like I said the snake was eating well the first 2 n a half months. And he's still active. Agh need help! Should I try feeding him half a pinkie????


If the snake is regurging and something is obviously wrong you can do more harm than good repeatedly offering food.

I recommend you get a thermostat ASAP as your viv could be much hotter than you think it is.


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*R*

Well thanks for the reassurance, al keep yous updated. Thanks again!


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Yep with the onset of winter many snakes including most if not all North American snakes and others from other temperate zones will start going off food. Some in captivity will carry on feeding but its an innate response to seasonality that many still posses. If you keep offering yours food it will probably take in a matter of weeks, failing that a couple months . This is fine. It really depends on the individual snake and for reasons not clearly understood seemingly independent of the enclosure environment, and more in response to the weather/seasonality.


I'm not meaning to dispute what you say as you are quite right that some snakes' behaviour change in the winter. However a four month old snake with visibly loose/slack skin? This doesn't sound right to me at all.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

BeckyL said:


> I'm not meaning to dispute what you say as you are quite right that some snakes' behaviour change in the winter. However a four month old snake with visibly loose/slack skin? This doesn't sound right to me at all.


I know but im guessing this person is inexperienced and perhaps panicking. I know its never safe to assume but this is the newbie section and a fold in the skin can be made out to be "baggy skin". Lampros are robust little but I agree a stat should be put in place ASAP. 

*craigie* - *Get a mat stat ASAP!! *Their cheap, also are you able to get a good photo of this skin your worried about? Would really help us to see if it is something to in fact worry about....


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> I know but im guessing this person is inexperienced and perhaps panicking. I know its never safe to assume but this is the newbie section and a fold in the skin can be made out to be "baggy skin". Lampros are robust little but I agree a stat should be put in place ASAP.
> 
> *craigie* - *Get a mat stat ASAP!! *Their cheap, also are you able to get a good photo of this skin your worried about? Would really help us to see if it is something to in fact worry about....


Indeed, but noticeable folds in the skin aren't really normal either.

I agree that pictures would be helpful


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

BeckyL said:


> Indeed, but noticeable folds in the skin aren't really normal either.
> 
> I agree that pictures would be helpful


Dam, hes offline.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Dont feed the snake for 2 weeks, Then try a small pinkie


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Dam, hes offline.


Hopefully gone to get pics... :?


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*worried*

on a second glance part of him seems, "squashed" , he not been injured by myself?? how do i post a ic from my laptop?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

We need a pic of the snake and his setup.

Does the mat feel hot to you when you touch it with your hand?

What sort of thermometer are you using?

As joel said, if he's regurgitated I'd wait 2 weeks before trying him with a really small food item.

As has been said, a stat is a must.


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*pic*

pic


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*p*

ive uploaded pic to photobuket how do i put link here


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

Pictures by craigie69247 - Photobucket


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

the best pic i could get help im so worried


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Take him to the vets first thing tomorrow buddy


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

that bad?? what coulda caused it???


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's the pic for those who want it!


He looks dehydrated to me. It's not a good pic though.

If your heatmat isn't on a stat, I will almost guarantee it's too hot and this may be what has caused the problem. Regurgitating is also a sign of too much heat.

Give him a bath in lukewarm water, and see if he drinks. If you have any powerade or a sugary drink in the house, that would be even better.

If he's still active this may be enough.


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

cant believe this man , i'm gutted , do you think a bath will help??


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah Bath him in the powerade the non fizzy one...
Keep a eye on him...


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

craigie said:


> cant believe this man , i'm gutted , do you think a bath will help??


Rehydrating him is the way to make him better. Unless your house is freezing, he'd probably be better with no heatmat than one which is too hot until you can get a thermostat.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

your snake is tenting.....that means hes losing mositor, if you feel his cloaca it will feel damp as thats where the water is coming out from.

you need to rehydrate him asap....powerade is the best for this job.

either way he needs fulids and quickly...snakes can absorb via there cloaca so a bath is needed NOW


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

hopefully its dehydration, hes not been physically injured not in the past few days,al take im to the vets tomorrow and get a stat, what kinda setting will a put it on?? cant believe the guy said a didnt need one??!! hope its not too late i've grown attached to hm!!


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

are you guys kidding about powerade?? sorry if am being stupid here


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

craigie said:


> hopefully its dehydration, hes not been physically injured not in the past few days,al take im to the vets tomorrow and get a stat, what kinda setting will a put it on?? cant believe the guy said a didnt need one??!! hope its not too late i've grown attached to hm!!


not being funny mate, but it IS dehydration and theres nothing hopefully about it....,dehydration in cool blooded animals such as snakes is a BIG killer and it kills them quick...


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

craigie said:


> are you guys kidding about powerade?? sorry if am being stupid here


no very very serious...it contains B3,B6 and B12 which are vital for hydrating the body


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

right al get right to it!!!!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> no very very serious...it contains B3,B6 and B12 which are vital for hydrating the body


It also contains sugars and salts which mean the snake will absorb the fluid more quickly and efficiently. : victory:


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

k heading to get some the now!


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

right guys av gt him in the powerade!! hope hes alrite


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

craigie said:


> right guys av gt him in the powerade!! hope hes alrite


get a tub now and add half powerade and half luke warm water into the tub and then place the snake in there for 10 mins and watch over it


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

doing that the now cheers


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*going to vets*

just headn for the vets,doesn't look as if he's getting better, would this powerade give results immediately???


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

craigie said:


> just headn for the vets,doesn't look as if he's getting better, would this powerade give results immediately???


it will rehydrate the snake yes BUT you must remember that dehydrating of a snake is very dangerous and dead;ly....vets asap


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says.......: victory:


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*vet*

ok vets says she thinks he's been dehydrated , if i hadnt acted last nyt he probs would have passed away, could be touch and go but shes gave me vits n minerals, and reptilin rehydrate, going to get a stat today aswell, hes still quite poorly, his skin is starting to look a bit better or it could be jus in my head, wee bit more active aswell


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Well done for following the advice and heading to the vets - I hope the little guy will pull through.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Crikey!! That little falla needs fluids ASAP. Sorry I dismissed your judgement! 

Best of luck with it! 

I hope you get a stat as well as this most likely would have avoided the problem if it is related to over heating heating.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

How's he doing now?


----------



## craigie (Nov 25, 2009)

*Hey Guys*

hey guys unfortunately crayola my 4month old milksnake passed away yesterday, turned out he had a twisted gut, gettin a new milky in 2 weeks, but he'll be missed. gave him a sending off!! RIP no more sufferin eh?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

craigie said:


> hey guys unfortunately crayola my 4month old milksnake passed away yesterday, turned out he had a twisted gut, gettin a new milky in 2 weeks, but he'll be missed. gave him a sending off!! RIP no more sufferin eh?


Thats a shame, any ideas what may have caused it? Doesnt sound husbandry related. 

Still worth getting a mat stat for the next one .


----------

